# full retail



## jlinn75 (Jun 18, 2011)

anyone have any idea what the full retail will be on SGSIII for Verizon>?


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

$800+

SENT FROM MY PHONECOMPUTERPLAYSTATIONTHINGY


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

I just read that it was 649 for the 32 gig. 
Since I already pre ordered at best buy I hope it's true.

Hey, I read it on the Internet it must be true!


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

i called customer support and the lady told me 599 for the 16Gb


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol I must be looking on the wrong sites cuz that's the info I got...

SENT FROM MY PHONECOMPUTERPLAYSTATIONTHINGY


----------



## xxdprussxx (Mar 5, 2012)

When I was pre ordering I wasn't eligible for an upgrade and the 32 gig showed 649

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

$599 16 GB $649 32 GB full retail, $200 16 GB $250 32 GB subsidized/renewal


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Its 649$ (682$ after tax) for the 32gig, and 600$ for the 16 gig not sure how much after tax. I just preordered the 32 gig though


----------



## xxdprussxx (Mar 5, 2012)

600-650

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

So I will be 600 - 800 for an upgrade? Damn that would be crazy of it would be

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jlinn75 (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought the blue one 32gb for 649


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

I really hope US Cellular follows the current trend in the upgrading/new contract prices. Their pre-orders start the 12th and they have no released price info yet. Hope it's only $199/249 with them also....


----------

